# Jan1955 LORELLA H455, and RODERIGO H135



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

On or around the 26 Jan 1955 the LORELLA in company with the RODERIGO were steaming of the north cape,Iceland as LORELLA'S radar was frozen up, in that area most ships were sheltering at Riker Huk but LORELLA AND RODERIGO moved out to assist the KINGSTON GARNET who was caught out in severe force ten freezing weather with a fouled propeller that she was able to free The LORELLA and the RODERIGO were now caught out in the weather they now had to dodge into high winds and freezing weather for three days, the men on board could not even get on deck to chop away the ice that overwhelmed the two Hull trawlers and capsized, all hands were lost twenty off each trawler R.I.P.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

In my school, Francis Askew, we had 13 kids, who lost one close relative on those two Trawlers alone, either dad brother uncle or cousin, A girl in our class year lost her father. The figure sticks in my mind as it was 13 (unlucky). Similar thing (icing) happened to the Ross Cleveland.

Pete


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I dont know how those family's on or around Hessle Road coped with the hundreds of men lost,it was a tough life down them streets.


----------



## graygordon871 (4 mo ago)

rustytrawler said:


> On or around the 26 Jan 1955 the LORELLA in company with the RODERIGO were steaming of the north cape,Iceland as LORELLA'S radar was frozen up, in that area most ships were sheltering at Riker Huk but LORELLA AND RODERIGO moved out to assist the KINGSTON GARNET who was caught out in severe force ten freezing weather with a fouled propeller that she was able to free The LORELLA and the RODERIGO were now caught out in the weather they now had to dodge into high winds and freezing weather for three days, the men on board could not even get on deck to chop away the ice that overwhelmed the two Hull trawlers and capsized, all hands were lost twenty off each trawler R.I.P.


I have a book written by Captain Alan Villiers called "posted missing" it covers the


----------



## graygordon871 (4 mo ago)

I have a book called "posted missing" written which covers several stories of ships which went missing including those trawlers which were lost in 1955. I first read this book on my first trip which frightened the life out of me but fortunately I did,nt experience it first hand but did have a near miss when the MV Kaitawa went down with all hands on the tip of NZ in May 1966.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

I wonder how many others have had the "by the grace of god" experience?. Never got that close myself, couple of E-R fires, one needing smothering, and a Rear Cargo Ramp which wouldnt seal in a North Sea Force 9, same day as the Hero, Wilson Line, was lost, with one casualty.
The one that does come to mind is Harry Eddom`s experience, Ross Cleveland. Gave one "interview" after his return, and has never spoken publicly since. Not even to his Brother, Mike who I know well.

Pete


----------

